# Tracking device for your equipment or pets



## Deadbuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Check out this gps tracking device. Its pretty cheap and it does not require a subscription. I just ordered 4 of them but have not gotten them yet. My idea is to put them in my deer cams and on my treestands I plan on posting on stateland. If anyone steals them, It will lead me right to where my items are. 

I can provide you a referral code that will give us both a free one if you place a order. 

Do a search on the net for "trackr".


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

was looking at that a few weeks ago ! i thought there had to be a subscription and did not follow up and look! let us know how it works and what kind of range it has. i live in the sticks and cell service is poor at best, gps should be great! how much were 4? never mind, went to there site, cell phone will not work here!


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Not going to work for your application, it uses "crowd GPS", there has to be another Trackr user within 100 feet of your item. Go to web site and read the first 2 FAQs, it explains it all.

What is Crowd GPS?

Crowd GPS is a new way to locate lost items without a monthly fee or expensive GPS device. Crowd GPS requires another TrackR user to walk by the lost item to update the owner of the lost item with a GPS update of where the item is located.
TrackR devices use customer replaceable batteries. TrackRs are enabled by Bluetooth low energy, so the range of connectivity is up to 100ft.


----------



## Deadbuck (Oct 29, 2003)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> Not going to work for your application, it uses "crowd GPS", there has to be another Trackr user within 100 feet of your item. Go to web site and read the first 2 FAQs, it explains it all.


My understanding of crowd gps is its a additional feature. If your item is lost and someone else that has the app installed that goes within so many feet of your tracker...it will pick it up and send you update on the map. checkout some of the u-tube videos on it.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Deadbuck said:


> My understanding of crowd gps is its a additional feature. If your item is lost and someone else that has the app installed that goes within so many feet of your tracker...it will pick it up and send you update on the map. checkout some of the u-tube videos on it.


Ok watched the YouTube and am now convinced it ONLY uses crowd GPS after 100 feet. The chances of the guy or his family or friends that steals your camera or stand having Trackr is a million to one.


----------

